# Pathetic Reverse Camera Screen



## MrGaz

I could not live any longer with Autotrails pathetic 2 inch reverse camera screen fitted to my 2010 van 
Also the rubbish "no-name" radio did not have the RDS function to auto change stations when touring 
So for the total price of £160 I have changed the very poorly fitted single din head unit for a nice new double din Eonon D2205 with 7 inch screen from ebay 
The unit is very good with RDS, DVD player, SD slot, bluetooth connectivity etc. etc...(see pics below)


----------



## ched999uk

Looks very nice. Did you have to modify the dash to fit? Is that one of the units that also does GPS? Can it be covered up?

I would like to have a clear dash board and an all in 1 unit sound good to me.


----------



## Rosbotham

Has it improved the radio reception Gaz? I was thinking of one like this, with inbuilt satnav as well. I've already rerouted my reversing camera so it feeds a screen that replaces the (redundant) rear view mirror...needed it to be permanently on to keep an eye on the toad.

Paul


----------



## MrGaz

You can add GPS and Digital TV to the D2205 and you can also buy a security cover plate for about £15
The radio reception is much better that the unit that was in.....
All the specs are on www.eonon.co.uk/ but you can buy from the same place cheaper via ebay

GPS function on these units may not be as good as Garmin or TomTom so make sure it does what you need 

I like my Garmin Zumo which I also use on my motorbike so did not want GPS function in my head unit.... 

The inner dash needed 2 x plastic lugs removed between the 2 x single din slots and I bought a double din facia surround for £9 to finish it off


----------



## Rosbotham

Dunno about that Gaz. Reason I'm looking at the one I am is it comes with iGO8 software installed. I have that on my standalone satnav at present & it's very good. Haven't used TomTom, but it's better than my wife's Navman (e.g. does terain particularly well).

Thanks for the info on the FM though...good to hear that.

Paul


----------



## ched999uk

I use iGo8 as well. I find it great. Previously had a TomTom on a PDA from TomTom Version2. 
I do find iGo8 better for some things but not all.


----------



## gromett

I have an 03 Fiat Ducato cab that only has a single Din slot. Is it possible to convert this to a double din so I can fit one of these?

Karl


----------



## ched999uk

Karl: try a single din with a motorised 7" screen like http://www.eonon.co.uk/One-Din-Monitor-built-in-DVD/D1306.html
Depending on how much you want to spend you can get GPS and even Freeview on the same 'single DIN' unit!


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi Guys 



I have read through this Topic with great interest. 


The only thing is I didn't understand a frigging word you were all talking about, it is a foreign tongue to me, I'm ashamed to say    



Andy the Luddite


----------



## ched999uk

Sorry. With regard to car stereos DIN is a sort of standard size. A single DIN unit is 50mm high the sort of size all stereos used to be. The OP's unit is what is known as a Double DIN i.e. 100mm high.

Basically it seems that it is possible to fit a 7inch screen inside a 50mm Single DIN unit. These units hide the screen inside the stereo until you want then slide it out via inbuilt motors. The Double DIN units are big enough to have the screen on the front but to get at the CD/DVD slot it needs to tilt a bit.

Some of these 'stereos' are actually small computers and run an operating system called Win CE. Which means that they are capable of running sat nav software amongst other things.

So basically a single DIN is the small one Double DIN (Original post) is the big one. They can both be bought with capabilities to do: Radio, CD/DVD, Reversing camera monitor, Sat Nav, Freeview TV, play games on, Bluetooth to make a compatible mobile 'hands free' and probably lots more that I dont know.

If you click the link in my previous post you can then click on 'Gallery view' and see more details of the single DIN stereo.

Hope that helps and doesn't cause more confusion.


----------



## Rosbotham

10 out of 10 for that explanation Ched...


----------



## ched999uk

No problem Rosbotham. Car stuff is one thing I do know a bit about so it's only right of me to give a little back when I can. I have learned so much here from you all and I haven't even collected my MH yet. So I guess I will have loads more questions when we collect the MH.

I was thinking of one on the single DIN units but I think the position in the Ducato (2000) is too low to use it as a sat nav or reversing camera. It's too far to keep taking eyes off road.


----------



## Jezport

Good luck, I had an eonon and it worked for 3 months then I found out that the company woud not help and no one in the UK would fix one. The company will not supply parts or service information, so keep your old unit as you may need it.


----------



## Jezport

gromett said:


> I have an 03 Fiat Ducato cab that only has a single Din slot. Is it possible to convert this to a double din so I can fit one of these?
> 
> Karl


You are better with one of these, I have one in my car and one in the van. Ebay Link


----------



## peribro

Jezport said:


> You are better with one of these, I have one in my car and one in the van. Ebay Link


Unless the link is wrong, this unit appears to have a 3" screen which is hardly any better than what is fitted at the moment. One of the attractions of the unit mentioned by the OP is that it has a 7" screen and will enable the driver to see what is happening when reversing.


----------



## Jezport

peribro said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are better with one of these, I have one in my car and one in the van. Ebay Link
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the link is wrong, this unit appears to have a 3" screen which is hardly any better than what is fitted at the moment. One of the attractions of the unit mentioned by the OP is that it has a 7" screen and will enable the driver to see what is happening when reversing.
Click to expand...

Gromett asked for one for an 03 van with single din dash, Also the JVC display is very clear and fine for rear view camera. Car audio is one of those areas where a good brand does make a difference.


----------



## Rosbotham

Yes, about 2.5x the cost (£485 for cheapest JVC 7inch double din on ebay, £600 for a Kenwood, £200 for well-reviewed lesser brands) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jezport

Rosbotham said:


> Yes, about 2.5x the cost (£485 for cheapest JVC 7inch double din on ebay, £600 for a Kenwood, £200 for well-reviewed lesser brands) :lol: :lol:


Never seen a good review about a lesser brand in any trade magazine. I have ben to a lot of car audio competitions and have never seen a lesser brand win anything.

So here is my review on my double din Eonon

Bought new it gave average sound quality but then after about 3months there was a burning smell and the screen went out. The manufacturer did not want to know. They would not supply parts or a circuit diagram to help me identify the component I needed to replace. which I could do if they would tell me a part number. So I now have it sat in a cupboard as new but useless.

On the other hand I have had my JVC head unit in my car for years and I treat it hard compared to the Eonon which was only used occasionaly

I have installed quite a few major car installs. My Cougar has a JVC Head unit Running 4 JBL speakers, 2xJBL amplifiers, 2x JBL 1000w subs. It also has a DVD changer for films a seperate changer for audio and MP3 plus 2 7" screens.

If you look inside a far eastern made by children in a sweat shop car head unit and compare it to a Japanese brand unit you can clearly see why the prices are considerably different, from the plastic cogs that move the front panel to the components on the PCB. Even a blind man tell the difference in quality because he can hear the difference in sound clarity.


----------



## Rosbotham

I wouldn't actually disagree with you, because I don't know. Problem is your analysis is somewhat like speaking to someone intending to buy a large Daewoo and telling them they're mad, they should be getting a BMW, Merc or Jag instead...neglecting the fact they cost considerably more so are way beyond their budget.

If you could point me to a double din DVD player, with video out and audio in on the rear panel (this is what's needed to replicate the Autotrail system) and remote control, preferably with SD card support....I'd forgo the satnav if necessary...for a £2-300 price point I'd be genuinely grateful. Otherwise, it's into the hands of the Chinese cheapies...

Paul


----------



## karlb

my son is audio/gadget crazy he bought a eonon and was very dissapointed....granted not for long as the unit packed up!! no dealer service backup. they are a pile of pap. please look eleswhere.

regards karlb


----------



## MrGaz

I purchased the Eonon D2205 with my eyes wide open and relise there maybe reliability issues....
I would never compare it to a head unit costing 2-3x more but Eonon are quite happy too.... 

http://www.eonon.com/eononCompareShow.aspx?cid=13

(there are other comparisons at the bottom of this page link)

http://www.eonon.com/eononCompareShow.aspx?cid=11

(prehaps the above non-brand is similar build quality to AT's OE head unit....who knows)

You pays your money and takes your chance.....fingers crossed :lol:


----------



## peribro

Jezport said:


> Never seen a good review about a lesser brand in any trade magazine. I have ben to a lot of car audio competitions and have never seen a lesser brand win anything.


Jezport, 
I'm sure you are right about most lesser brands but from time to time a "lesser brand" launches / invents / develops something that is really good and then it becomes a "major brand". I'm not saying that the unit being discussed here is that at all. But as Rosbotham posted, are you able to recommend any other unit of reasonable quality that can be installed in place of the Autotrail fitted unit and doesn't cost a fortune? I am genuinely interested as I would love to be able to see where I am reversing without having to get out of the van or send Mrs P behind. The 2.5" screen is too small most of the time.

Peribro


----------



## Rosbotham

Can I also ask if anyone's got experience of Xtrons....better or worse than the Eonon units?

Cheapest I've found otherwise are some Pioneer units with a 5.8 inch screen at approx £280 - but they only have AUX in on the front panel from what I can see, which is no good as we need RCA ins on the back to take the sound input from the Autotrail AV cupboard.


----------



## MrGaz

If you want to buy a head unit with better UK support/warranty you could look at the Beat 675....this did make my shortlist

http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/beat-multimedia-touch-screen-player-bluetooth-p-23804.html

This Beat675 is still 'Made in China' but is sold more widely....
Your local Motor World now sell this unit for £249 so if it goes faulty you can shout at them... 

My local Motor World did offer to swap the unit free of charge if I bought it from them...thats all fitted for £249


----------



## Jezport

MrGaz said:


> If you want to buy a head unit with better UK support/warranty you could look at the Beat 675....this did make my shortlist
> 
> http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/beat-multimedia-touch-screen-player-bluetooth-p-23804.html
> 
> This Beat675 is still 'Made in China' but is sold more widely....
> Your local Motor World now sell this unit for £249 so if it goes faulty you can shout at them...
> 
> My local Motor World did offer to swap the unit free of charge if I bought it from them...thats all fitted for £249


Yes you are correct, and quite a few decent ICE retailers are selling the Beat 675. Bass Junkies sell it at £179.99 here is a link CLICK HERE


----------



## Rosbotham

The only thing that concerns me about that Beat one is they make another which bears more than a slight resemblance to the one that's currently in my van. That one is lousy...radio reception terrible (3 aeriels tried so far) and the final straw is DVD constantly jumps. Bit concerned that the Beat 675 may be similar. Although I'd be open that other than similar looks, I've no evidence that the Autotrail original is a Beat.

Next (branded) option up I can find that'll do the job is Clarion VX401E, but they're £350. Reasonable make?


----------



## Jezport

Rosbotham said:


> The only thing that concerns me about that Beat one is they make another which bears more than a slight resemblance to the one that's currently in my van. That one is lousy...radio reception terrible (3 aeriels tried so far) and the final straw is DVD constantly jumps. Bit concerned that the Beat 675 may be similar. Although I'd be open that other than similar looks, I've no evidence that the Autotrail original is a Beat.
> 
> Next (branded) option up I can find that'll do the job is Clarion VX401E, but they're £350. Reasonable make?


I would always say go for the branded product when it comes to car audio.


----------



## Techno100

MrGaz Can you tell me? does the radio still play whilst using the monitor reverse or rear view.


----------



## MrGaz

Techno100 said:


> MrGaz Can you tell me? does the radio still play whilst using the monitor reverse or rear view.


Hi Techno....Yes the radio still plays when using the rear camera view
The original AT radio used to cut off when I used the camera view....Gaz :?


----------



## Techno100

I notice the units from Eonon UK website have a 2yr warranty so worth a bit more than buying from hong kong.

I'm still considering this for my 2004 boxer as I reckon it will fit with the screen at an angle as in the 4th picture for the left in the photo gallery
http://www.eonon.co.uk/One-Din-Monitor-built-in-DVD/D1202.html#photo


----------



## battlemaster

MrGaz said:


> I could not live any longer with Autotrails pathetic 2 inch reverse camera screen fitted to my 2010 van
> Also the rubbish "no-name" radio did not have the RDS function to auto change stations when touring
> So for the total price of £160 I have changed the very poorly fitted single din head unit for a nice new double din Eonon D2205 with 7 inch screen from ebay
> The unit is very good with RDS, DVD player, SD slot, bluetooth connectivity etc. etc...(see pics below)


----------



## daveandandrea

*Will it work with media pack*

Hi
We have a 2009 Delaware with the media pack i.e the dvd plays through the flip down monitor, as does freeview.
It does, howevere have the tiny reversing camera screen. 
Would this, or similar head unit, still allow all the functionality of the current head unit?
Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon Dave, 

If I remember correctly the head unit could be swapped for another one easily as the connector for the video is only phono, and all other connectors are standard or you can get ISO adaptors. I can't tell you off hand how the reverse feed activates this, but you could always leave the monitor on permanantly as a rear view mirror.

You have the option to consider either a single DIN flip out head unit, a double DIN head unit or possibly adding a small monitor to your dash, or to replace your rear view mirror.

If you decide to replace your head unit, then you can consider options of having one which integrates Sat Nav such as Pioneer or Snooper, but remember that you wil either have the reversing camera on or radio controls not both so you would need to switch between them. The secondary display as your other option would of course alleviate this issue.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## daveandandrea

Ok, thanks for that Chris.
It's been a long time since I've played around with ICE, but from what you are saying, apart from things getting a bit more sophisticated, much of the wiring and connections have changed little.
Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes

It should all be plug and play. It wouldn't do any harm of course for you to remove the existing head unit so you can review the connections as a comparison against any future head unit you decice to purchase.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## daveandandrea

Interesting you say the video is just a phono socket. just been looking at a monitor on Amazon and that appears to have a DIN socket.
Can anyone how has taken one out confirm one way or the other as to which connect it is. 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes

DIN is a multipin connector which has to marry up with matching plug.

We swapped one of these Auto-Trail head units for a Pioneer AVH-6300BT if this helps anyone get an idea of connections and this presented no issues.

Its more important to note the additional connections required re the drop down display and DVB to ensure these still function.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## StewartJ

I have a 2010 AT Tracker, single din supplied unit was rubbish, screen to small and poor radio reception, changed it for a Blaupunkt double din unit combining gps etc http://www.blaupunkt.de/index.php?id=959&L=1&no_cache=1&tx_ddfproducts2_pi1[view]=1563

All connections were bog standard, did however fit an isolator switch as new unit on/off bezel ring remained illuminated when unit switched off. An easy fix thanks to advice from autosound.co.uk

Absolutely chuffed to bits with it compared to rubbish standard fit unit.


----------



## Gretchibald

Xtron-- Yes I bought one about a year ago, single din ( the one where the screen comes out of the unit and flips up). 7" screen , Sygic sat nav, radio, cd, dvd, t.v, i pod, blue tooth, mp3, aux inputs , sd card, rev camera input, touch screen, screen in screen and loads more .Easy installation comes with a load of connectors , only needed one more from Halfords. Everything still works great , the sat nav never put a foot wrong during our 5 weeks in France even on back lanes . ( except for a couple of new roundabouts and road sections but it soon worked it out), since the switch on of digital T.V I now get loads of channels as clear as a bell , even when on the move the signal rarely fades. I years warranty from a British company. For the money I think it's a great piece of kit. I have managed to watch the whole of The Human planet series and Old Grey Whistle Box Set while wifey has been on 'short' shopping trips, also good for previewing DVDs that we may want to watch later on the big TV in the MH. Some say it is poor quality and won't last but If it broke, I would buy another one , with the changing pace of technology I don't really need it to last for years n years.
The only criticism I can give is that although I wouldn't say that the sound quality is bad it is not as good as the upmarket Panasonic Cd player that it replaced.
I know that praise for these cheap Chinese units is not popular on here but I say don't knock it unless you've tried it , I did and I can't knock it.-- One more thing ,two other friends have had similar units longer than me, ( where I first seen them ) both of theirs are still working well.


----------



## daveandandrea

*Removing the head unit*

So whats the knack to removing the head unit? Not had a look at it yet, but remember from the old days that each unit seemed to have its own way of coming out. Any tips?
Dave


----------



## apache55

Is you radio unit the one marked AVAT090 just under the bottom left hand corner of the screen ?


----------



## daveandandrea

Good question!
It's stored on a campsite a few miles away so not had chance to check yet but it is the original on a Delaware 2009 if that helps.


----------



## apache55

Ok. From the pics I've found on the net for the 2009 Delaware, it looks exactly the same as my 2009 Tracker EKS in which I recently replaced the single din unit with an Alpine double din unit.

The steps I carried out are ...

1. Remove the pocket / glove compartment from above the radio. I did this by a combination of flexing / lifting the upper and lower front edges and pulling with very little force.
2. Assuming that your radio mounting cage is actually fixed to the dashboard (it turned out mine wasn't ??), next you have to release and remove the radio face plate / surround. 
This is held in place by 4 pairs of tabs that clip over the edge of the radio. I removed mine using gentle pressure on the underside of the top of the face plate, approximately 2 to 3cm in from the left and right corners (centrally between the tabs). Pressing upwards gently with my thumbs, flexed it enough to enable me to release it from the top of the radio and then subsequently the bottom.
3. Now you should be able to clearly see the mounting cage around the outside of the radio ?
In which case on the sides, at mid height, between the radio and the cage, you will see a slot on each side approx 8mm high ? This is where you need to insert radio keys if you have them ? (Flat strip metal version as opposed to round wire versions). If you don't have them, ice lolly sticks or better still, something similar in metal will be required.
4.Insert the keys into the slots to release the mounting cage catches which will then allow you to pull the radio out through the mounting cage. (The keys make this very easy - though it was at this point that I found my mounting cage wasn't fixed because as I pulled, it all came out !!!)
5. Once it had started moving, I found it useful to put my hand in the hole left by the pocket above the radio and guide the assorted wires and connectors etc. to allow the radio to freely come out.
6. On the top of my radio unit is / was a sticker showing all the various connections (copy attached for your info.) 
[At this point, I actually put it all back together and took the wiring diagram away to choose my radio unit, ensuring it met my requirements, budget etc. and had no greatly different or complicated connections. Then repeating all of the above when I actually fitted it.]
7. Before disconnecting any of the wires, I checked them against the circuit diagram and ensured each wire was labelled. Then I disconnected them.
8. With the radio out, you will next need to remove the mounting cage in whichever way it is fixed ?? With other radios I've replaced etc. this usually involves removing the odd screw or bolt and un-bending numerous tabs - this being the careful and meticulous way. Alternatively, as single din cages are widely available, 'gently convince it' to bend until you can get it out ….. and buy a new one if you wish to re-use or sell the radio ?
9. In the resulting hole, on each side you will see a mounting point for the pocket / glove compartment. 
This is the point of no return, you have to remove these … I simply sawed them off using a hacksaw blade - it is only soft plastic …
10. Now you can offer up the double din cage and away you go fitting the new radio as per it's instructions … the radio I chose came with a double din mounting cage. These are readily available on Ebay etc. if the radio you want doesn't include one ?

Precautions wise, I didn't disconnect the battery, just merely took out the radio circuit fuse and had the internal power all off. Any wire connections I had to cut, I replaced with proper connectors to aid future removal if need be. I did put a circuit tester across the two live wires and earth to independently confirm their connectivity.
I wasn't interested in having the rear camera on all the time, so I had didn't have to change anything related to that, my van's wiring had already been altered re ignition and permanent live, so with the exception of running a microphone wire for the built in Bluetooth phone connectivity, reconnection was simple.

Time wise, initial investigations took me about an hour checking out the removal and connections etc., followed by three hours for the actual full removal and refitting of the new unit.

Now reversing is simple, the Alpine sound quality is far superior, the unit I chose is touch screen and so much easier to use so all in all. I'm really pleased with it.

Hope this is of some use to you.


----------



## apache55

Pics as mentioned.


----------

